# yes please for holiday gift



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Who's not a Hammer horror fan?
Amazon.com: The Hammer Vault (9780857681171): Marcus Hearn: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51O4tXAhmWL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never seen that before.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may have to check it out.


----------

